# How to update port with if dependency is Broken?



## unixlearn (Nov 29, 2012)

Trying to update mplayer but seems a dependency is marked as broken

```
===>  linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726_3 is marked as broken: unfetchable.
*** Error code 1
```
is there a way to upgrade without worrying about dependencies?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 29, 2012)

Remove support for Real streams via *make config* in the mplayer port directory.


----------



## unixlearn (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks phoenix. this is now solved. i don't know how to edit the topic to say that though.


----------

